# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  logiciel qui converti du .amr

## jeanjack

salut,


je cherche un logiciel qui peut convertir un *.amr*   un *.mp3* mais sans perdre la qualit, je en ai test plein mais.....


merci d'avance! ::king::

----------


## hotcold

salut

cote freeware tu as 
http://www.amrplayer.com/
http://www.miksoft.net/mobileAMRconverter.htm (convertit en wav)

----------


## jeanjack

merci  ::king::

----------

